

Do Too Many Young People Go to College? - ilamont
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203960804577239253121093694.html?mod=wsj_share_tweet

======
kaonashi
Too many young people have college debt, that's for certain.

I still think that exposure to the type of humanities courses that have been
part of a traditional college education are very important for generating
citizens with the critical thinking skills necessary for a functional
political system. However, as the funding base for our university system is
attacked, that very important component is often the first to be jettisoned.

